# Question about hard cat litter?



## foxfish (23 Apr 2017)

What exactly is hard cat litter made from and how is it formed?
I have read it is sometimes called moler clay, so I assume it is some form of baked clay?
So my main question is.... can Tesco cat litter stand high heat?
The reason I ask is because I am looking for materials to make a pizza oven and wondered if it might have a use.


----------



## Fiske (23 Apr 2017)

The 'Mo' part of the name probably refers to one of the main sources of moler; the danish island Mors. So yeah, it is baked diatomous clay. I'd guess it would get the granule shape in cat litter by being tumbled in some sort of cylindrical drum, probably whilst being baked.
Since it is baked clay, I'd say it should easily be able to withstand the kind of heat you'd have in a pizzaoven. Are you going to use it as isolation or...?


----------



## foxfish (23 Apr 2017)

I am trying to find something to mix with high temperature cement to cast the dome, I think the cat litter might not work as it holds to much air but I am only revising that part of the construction.
The problem I have is sourcing the best materials as I live on an island and so far the carriage for dense refractory cement is out of my budget.
I found a UK business selling 25 kg bags for £20 but the carriage is £200 for 7 bags. I can get HT cement over hear but not fire clay or fire brick grog.
So far I have built the base & insulated that part with cement and vermiculite but I was just debating the cat litter as a form of HT concrete for the dome.


----------



## dean (23 Apr 2017)

Why can't you use vermiculite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (23 Apr 2017)

Vermiculite in an insulator and is mixed with cement to cover the dense concrete dome... its a fascinating formula to maintain the heat!
 The basic design is thousands of years old, the "Pompeii oven". The Romans worked out the method and dimensions ( formula of oven size, oven opening and chimney position ) 
Once heated to around 500c the oven can still be cooking 4-5 days after the fire has died!
I need something that is like crushed fire brick & I though cat litter might be a substitute.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Apr 2017)

Hi all,





Fiske said:


> The 'Mo' part of the name probably refers to one of the main sources of moler; the danish island Mors. So yeah, it is baked diatomous clay. I'd guess it would get the granule shape in cat litter by being tumbled.....





foxfish said:


> I have read it is sometimes called moler clay, so I assume it is some form of baked clay?


That is the one, the diatoms frustules are made of silica, and are definitely an insulator.

What about <"Hortag">?

cheers Darrel


----------

